# Woner if they make an Ambo conversion?



## mycrofft (May 18, 2010)

http://hubpages.com/hub/Rinspeed-Splash-Concept-Amphicar


----------



## Veneficus (May 18, 2010)

maybe i will get it for my POV, along with my new jump kit, just in case...
(pay no attention to the sarcasm)


----------



## MrBrown (May 18, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> maybe i will get it for my POV, along with my new jump kit, just in case...
> (pay no attention to the sarcasm)



Only after you become a Consultant (or James Bond), you know they don't pay House Officers and Registrars enough to afford those sorts of things.  

Now, while you sit in traffic I'm gonna be giggitying out in my orange jumpsuit watching you go nowhere from my awesome ride


----------

